
Upping your Value as a Developer - ru-lai
https://medium.com/@ru.lai/upping-your-value-as-a-developer-d20ca8cd1c07
======
freedomben
I have noticed this same problem as well. It's especially difficult in a
startup environment because you're encouraged/required to wear many hats.
Shedding duties and distributing workload can be quite a challenge,
particularly if you have a personally to just get things done.

~~~
ru-lai
Exactly. I think getting things done is really important, but getting the
right things done is much more so.

And if your boss isn't demanding something and no one cares much about it, it
is probably not worth doing it at all (unless you are running your own thing
and can show how it is important).

------
chopete2
>>In short, I was promoted as Engineering Manager, hated it, fired myself,
limited communication with coworkers, worked fewer hours, eliminated
distractions like Slack, and ultimately obtained the results I was looking
for.

